# New Member



## starsmice (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello,
I am from England and I currently have no mice and I haven't actually owned any before. I'm very interested in owning some soon but I'd like to learn as much about them as I can and hopefully get some from a reputable and responsible breeder  
Thankyou.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------

